# looking for 2005 club with 15" spread restrictions.



## mbhall (Dec 5, 2004)

I am looking for two spots in a club with more strict antler restrictions.  This would be for the 2005/2006 season.  
I currently hunt in Meriwether, but the property is not producing any good deer.  I am just trying to find a lease with bigger deer no matter how high the cost is.


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 6, 2004)

we have a post somewhere on here.  also we have a post on bragging board with 3 or 4 of the bucks taken this year.


----------



## gators1 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Might Have A Club*

Is Laurens County To Far To Travel?


----------



## mbhall (Dec 9, 2004)

not at all.. There is some good hunting down in the coastal plain below Macon.  Can you sent me a pm with the details?  how many members are you looking for?  club rules?  power or water?  how many hunters?


----------



## AKJ (Mar 16, 2005)

Deer Hunters Needed. Over 3100 Acres in Talbot County, GA for Hunting Deer, Turkey, Rabbitts...... 
Delta Hunting Club is located approximately eight miles east of Talbotton, GA. Just off U.S. Hwy 80. The club has been in exsistance for over 20 years. The club has food plots and supplemental feeding. Talbot County is a QDM. 
Membership is $850. per year. The club's fiscal year starts June 1st.
__________________
AKJ


----------



## Deano (Mar 16, 2005)

I need 2 or three members in dooly county ,throphy managed 1550 acres 
1550.00 per year. give me a pm if interrested


----------

